# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ژنتیک در زیست نظام جدید

## pegahmht

سلام دوستان
من امروز داشتم فهرست زیست سال یازدهم رو نگاهی میانداختم 
دیدم ژنتیک خیلی تغییر کرده نسبت به زیست 2  نظام قدیم  کل ژنتیک شده  این فصل 
فصل 6 - تقسیم یاخته 79
گفتار 1 - فام تن )کروموزوم( 80
گفتار 2 - رِشتِمان )میتوز( 84
گفتار 3 - کاستمان )میوز( و تولیدمثل جنسی
درسته ؟   یا اشتباه میکنم  بقیش رفته زیست پیش؟؟

----------


## pegahmht

نظام جدیدا نمیدونن؟!

----------


## Mr.Lambert

سلام ، علاوه بر اونایی که شما گفتید در دوازدهم هم چند فصل به ژنتیک اختصاص داره .

ژنتیک نظام جدید =

مولکول‌های اطلاعاتی ( فصل اول زیست‌شناسی 3)
 رشتمان (میتوز) و کاستمان (میوز) و انواع کامه (گمت) (فصل ششم زیست‌شناسی 2)
 انتقال اطلاعات در نسل‌ها (فصل سوم زیست‌شناسی 3)
 ژنتیک گیاهی ( فصل هشتم زیست‌شناسی 2) 
تغییر در جمعیت‌ها ( فصل چهارم زیست‌شناسی 3)
 :Yahoo (3):

----------


## امیدمحبی

> سلام ، علاوه بر اونایی که شما گفتید در دوازدهم هم چند فصل به ژنتیک اختصاص داره .
> 
> ژنتیک نظام جدید =
> 
> مولکول‌های اطلاعاتی ( فصل اول زیست‌شناسی 3)
>  رشتمان (میتوز) و کاستمان (میوز) و انواع کامه (گمت) (فصل ششم زیست‌شناسی 2)
>  انتقال اطلاعات در نسل‌ها (فصل سوم زیست‌شناسی 3)
>  ژنتیک گیاهی ( فصل هشتم زیست‌شناسی 2) 
> تغییر در جمعیت‌ها ( فصل چهارم زیست‌شناسی 3)



مساعل هم دارن؟

----------


## pegahmht

> سلام ، علاوه بر اونایی که شما گفتید در دوازدهم هم چند فصل به ژنتیک اختصاص داره .
> 
> ژنتیک نظام جدید =
> 
> مولکول‌های اطلاعاتی ( فصل اول زیست‌شناسی 3)
>  رشتمان (میتوز) و کاستمان (میوز) و انواع کامه (گمت) (فصل ششم زیست‌شناسی 2)
>  انتقال اطلاعات در نسل‌ها (فصل سوم زیست‌شناسی 3)
>  ژنتیک گیاهی ( فصل هشتم زیست‌شناسی 2) 
> تغییر در جمعیت‌ها ( فصل چهارم زیست‌شناسی 3)


ممنون دوست عزیز
پس یعنی مطالب ژنتیک زیست ۲  کم نشده فقط مننقل شده به زیست ۳ ؟

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> ممنون دوست عزیز
> پس یعنی مطالب ژنتیک زیست ۲  کم نشده فقط مننقل شده به زیست ۳ ؟





از موضوعات زیست نظام جدید در هر پایه چیزی منتقل یا حذف نشده از اول همین بوده ! ( از نظام قدیم مطلع نیستم )
فقط یازدهم جزیی تره و در دوازدهم بیشتر کتاب ( از عکس جلدش هم مشخصه ) به ژنتیک اختصاص داره و طبق گفته کتاب طرح مسائل عددی ممنوع میباشد ( هرچند که کتب تست رعایت نکردن این موضوع رو و تست های محاسباتی هم دادن )

البته از اونجایی که طرح سوال اعراب و تعریب هم در نظام جدید به گفته کتاب!  ممنوع بوده و امسال هم در کنکور ریاضی و هم تجربی ازش 2 تست طرح شد ( جالبه هیچکیم پاسخگو نیست ) بعید نیست از مسائل ژنتیک هم سوال بدن  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## pegahmht

> از موضوعات زیست نظام جدید در هر پایه چیزی منتقل یا حذف نشده از اول همین بوده ! ( از نظام قدیم مطلع نیستم )
> فقط یازدهم جزیی تره و در دوازدهم بیشتر کتاب ( از عکس جلدش هم مشخصه ) به ژنتیک اختصاص داره و طبق گفته کتاب طرح مسائل عددی ممنوع میباشد ( هرچند که کتب تست رعایت نکردن این موضوع رو و تست های محاسباتی هم دادن )
> 
> البته از اونجایی که طرح سوال اعراب و تعریب هم در نظام جدید به گفته کتاب!  ممنوع بوده و امسال هم در کنکور ریاضی و هم تجربی ازش 2 تست طرح شد ( جالبه هیچکیم پاسخگو نیست ) بعید نیست از مسائل ژنتیک هم سوال بدن


ممنون دوست عزیز
البته منظورم از منتقل شدن و حذف نظام قدیم به جدید بود 
کاش کسی که اطلاع داره و زیست نظام قدیم و هم جدید رو بررسی کرده بیاد توضیح بده

----------


## Amir.Reza

سلام , ببینید من خودم نظام جدیدم و خیلی بحث با بچه های نظام قدیم سر زیست داشتیم , ژنتیک و ژنتیک جمعیت محاسباتی نظام جدید نداره و کنکور هم سوالی نمیده (نداد) , یک سری مباحث مشابه و یک سری متفاوت , مثلا هر دو گروه فنیل کتنوری رو دارن , بعد نظام قدیم مثلا دیستروفی عضلانی داره ما رنگ ذرت که یک صفت چنو جایگاهی با 27 تا ژنوتیپ هست رو داریم و ازش امسال سوال هم طرح شد , قدیم مثلا میتوز و میوز جدا یک فصل بوده اما در جدید هر دو در یک فصل اند , مثلا میتوز نظام جدید نسبت به قدیم حتی یک مرحله اضافه تر هم داره , کتاب نظام قدیم گسترده تره ولی مباحث رو خیلی سطحی گفته , نظام جدید خیلی عمیق گفته , اصلا گوارش و جدب نظام جدید با قدیم قابل مقایسه نیست , نظام جدید بسیار سنگین تر شده اما در ژنتیک بیشتر تست ها به سمت پیدا کردن ژنوتیپ مادر و پدر از روی فرزند یا بالعکس رفته و احتمال نداریم!

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pegahmht


سلام دوستان
من امروز داشتم فهرست زیست سال یازدهم رو نگاهی میانداختم 
دیدم ژنتیک خیلی تغییر کرده نسبت به زیست 2  نظام قدیم  کل ژنتیک شده  این فصل 
فصل 6 - تقسیم یاخته 79
گفتار 1 - فام تن )کروموزوم( 80
گفتار 2 - رِشتِمان )میتوز( 84
گفتار 3 - کاستمان )میوز( و تولیدمثل جنسی
درسته ؟   یا اشتباه میکنم  بقیش رفته زیست پیش؟؟



ای بابا ... حالا درسته شایعه شده زیست ما از آب خوردن آسون تره و اصلا 1/6 زیست شما نمیشه (!!!!) ولی نه در این حد!! حتی تصورشم خنده داره ... 

ما عللاوه بر این مباحث چندین فصل مرتبط با ماده وراثتی میخونیم یه فصلم به عنوان ژنتیک داریم که مسائل محدود تری داره ... 

در ضمن درسته دفتر تالیف و سازمان سنجش با شما دشمنن ولی با ما هم فامیل نیستن
_

----------


## sina_u

اگه منظورت مسائل ژنتیک هست به اون شکلی که تو نظام قدیم بود نه نداره.
تو کتاب دوازدهم فصل یکش فصل یک پیش ما هست.
3 فصل دیگه اش و گفتار اول فصل 4  تو کتاب زیست سوم  ما هست. یعنی اصلا جزء کتاب پیش ما محسوب نمیشه.
5 فصل 3و6و 9 و 10 و 11 کتاب پیش ما حذف شده از کتاب دوازدهم.

----------


## pegahmht

> _
> 
> 
> ای بابا ... حالا درسته شایعه شده زیست ما از آب خوردن آسون تره و اصلا 1/6 زیست شما نمیشه (!!!!) ولی نه در این حد!! حتی تصورشم خنده داره ... 
> 
> ما عللاوه بر این مباحث چندین فصل مرتبط با ماده وراثتی میخونیم یه فصلم به عنوان ژنتیک داریم که مسائل محدود تری داره ... 
> 
> در ضمن درسته دفتر تالیف و سازمان سنجش با شما دشمنن ولی با ما هم فامیل نیستن
> _


اگر پست منو با دقت میخوندی متوجه میشدی که به علت چند سال دور بودن از جو کنکور؛  من بدون هیچ قضاوتی راجع به نظام قدیم و جدید سوال پرسیدم و اون چیزی که برداشت خودم بوده رو پرسیدم که *آیا برداشتم درست بوده* *یا خیر؟* و هیچ حرفی راجع به اینکه کدوم  آسونه  و کدوم سخته و  سنجش با شما فامیله یا با ما نزدم!!
پ.ن  اگر نمیتونید سوالی رو که موضوع تاپیک هست رو پاسخ بدید باور کنید مجبور به نظر دادن و مزه پروندون هم  نیستید

----------


## pegahmht

> اگه منظورت مسائل ژنتیک هست به اون شکلی که تو نظام قدیم بود نه نداره.
> تو کتاب دوازدهم فصل یکش فصل یک پیش ما هست.
> 3 فصل دیگه اش و گفتار اول فصل 4  تو کتاب زیست سوم  ما هست. یعنی اصلا جزء کتاب پیش ما محسوب نمیشه.
> 5 فصل 3و6و 9 و 10 و 11 کتاب پیش ما حذف شده از کتاب دوازدهم.


مرسی دوست عزیز راهنماییت مفید بود.

----------


## pegahmht

> سلام , ببینید من خودم نظام جدیدم و خیلی بحث با بچه های نظام قدیم سر زیست داشتیم , ژنتیک و ژنتیک جمعیت محاسباتی نظام جدید نداره و کنکور هم سوالی نمیده (نداد) , یک سری مباحث مشابه و یک سری متفاوت , مثلا هر دو گروه فنیل کتنوری رو دارن , بعد نظام قدیم مثلا دیستروفی عضلانی داره ما رنگ ذرت که یک صفت چنو جایگاهی با 27 تا ژنوتیپ هست رو داریم و ازش امسال سوال هم طرح شد , قدیم مثلا میتوز و میوز جدا یک فصل بوده اما در جدید هر دو در یک فصل اند , مثلا میتوز نظام جدید نسبت به قدیم حتی یک مرحله اضافه تر هم داره , کتاب نظام قدیم گسترده تره ولی مباحث رو خیلی سطحی گفته , نظام جدید خیلی عمیق گفته , اصلا گوارش و جدب نظام جدید با قدیم قابل مقایسه نیست , نظام جدید بسیار سنگین تر شده اما در ژنتیک بیشتر تست ها به سمت پیدا کردن ژنوتیپ مادر و پدر از روی فرزند یا بالعکس رفته و احتمال نداریم!


ممنون دوست عزیز
جواب سوالمو گرفتم

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pegahmht


اگر پست منو با دقت میخوندی متوجه میشدی که به علت چند سال دور بودن از جو کنکور؛  من بدون هیچ قضاوتی راجع به نظام قدیم و جدید سوال پرسیدم و اون چیزی که برداشت خودم بوده رو پرسیدم که آیا برداشتم درست بوده یا خیر؟ و هیچ حرفی راجع به اینکه کدوم  آسونه  و کدوم سخته و  سنجش با شما فامیله یا با ما نزدم!!
پ.ن  اگر نمیتونید سوالی رو که موضوع تاپیک هست رو پاسخ بدید باور کنید مجبور به نظر دادن و مزه پروندون هم  نیستید


راستش من وقتی این کامنت رو نوشتم ، پستتون رو تا آخر خوندم و متوجه نشدم که چندسال از تحصیل دور بودید چون نگفته بودید . در ضمن من جوابتون رو در قسمت قرمز رنگ دادم اگر خونده باشید 

در ضمن شما باید به دو دلیل به من حق بدید ... 

 یک این که از وقتی کتاب دوازدهم منتشر شده و حتی پیش از اون ، هزارتا پست برای مقایسه این دو نظام در این درس خاص ارسال شده که شما میتونستید با یک سرچ کمتر از یک دقیقه ای اطلاعات لازم رو پیدا کنید و همچنین با چنین نتایجی رو به رو میشدید_ _که البته من سرچ کردم و بر حسب اتفاق پست های قبلی شما رو در این مورد دیدم__ 

به این ترتیب پاسخ دو بند اولتون رو دریافت کردید و بی شک از کامنت اول من سوء برداشت شده . امیدوارم این کامنت هم سوال های هردوی ما رو حل کرده باشه . باز هم اگر کتابی رو کامل خوندید و برداشت جدیدی داشتید سعی میکنم با کمال احترام یا جواب ندم و مزه نپرونم یا مثل الان، کاملا جدی پاسختون رو بدم .. موفق باشید_

----------


## Behnam10

> سلام دوستان
> من امروز داشتم فهرست زیست سال یازدهم رو نگاهی میانداختم 
> دیدم ژنتیک خیلی تغییر کرده نسبت به زیست 2  نظام قدیم  کل ژنتیک شده  این فصل 
> فصل 6 - تقسیم یاخته 79
> گفتار 1 - فام تن )کروموزوم( 80
> گفتار 2 - رِشتِمان )میتوز( 84
> گفتار 3 - کاستمان )میوز( و تولیدمثل جنسی
> درسته ؟   یا اشتباه میکنم  بقیش رفته زیست پیش؟؟


ژنتیک سلولی ( تقسیم سلولی و ..) با کمی تغییرات نسبت به قدیم ، دارای محتویات یکسان اند ... ولی توی گامت زایی در قسمت تولید مثل انسان ، تغیرات جزئیش یجورایی مهم میشه 
ژنتیک مندلی در حد مفاهیم دارند و حالا برخی کتابا ژنتیک بیماری انسانی رو هم میذارند ولی در حد مسائل امتحان نهایی ... اما در کنکور صرفا باید از روی احتمالات و مفاهیم سوال بدند ( مثلا تشخیص نوع بیماری ژنتکی در فرزندان و...)
دودمانه هم بطور کلی حذف شده براشون
انواع آمیزش ها ( گل میمونی و جدول مندل و ...) توی کتابشون هستش که امسالم سوال ژنتیک گیاهی بر اساس همین مفاهیم ژنتیک مندلی باید حل میشده ولی با دونستن اطلاعات چرخه گیاهی از سال یازدهم شون
ژنتیک جمعیت نظام قدیم تقریبا حذف شده ... فقط یه سری مطالب کلی و مفاهیم (جهش و رانش و شارش و.. بعلاوه امیزش همسان پسندانه و... )  با فصل تکامل نظام قدیم ادغام شده و سال دوازدهم میخونند بچه ها ...
یه سری اطلاعات که قدیم در فصل 5 سوم میخوندیم ( ساختار dna و ..) و پیش نیاز پروتئین سازی بود ، بچه های جدید در درس 1 دوازدهم قبل از پروتئین سازی میخونند ... 

در کل ژنتیک شون در ژنتیک سلولی مولکولی خلاصه میشه که سال یازدهم و دوازدهم میخونند ...

----------


## pegahmht

> ژنتیک سلولی ( تقسیم سلولی و ..) با کمی تغییرات نسبت به قدیم ، دارای محتویات یکسان اند ... ولی توی گامت زایی در قسمت تولید مثل انسان ، تغیرات جزئیش یجورایی مهم میشه 
> ژنتیک مندلی در حد مفاهیم دارند و حالا برخی کتابا ژنتیک بیماری انسانی رو هم میذارند ولی در حد مسائل امتحان نهایی ... اما در کنکور صرفا باید از روی احتمالات و مفاهیم سوال بدند ( مثلا تشخیص نوع بیماری ژنتکی در فرزندان و...)
> دودمانه هم بطور کلی حذف شده براشون
> انواع آمیزش ها ( گل میمونی و جدول مندل و ...) توی کتابشون هستش که امسالم سوال ژنتیک گیاهی بر اساس همین مفاهیم ژنتیک مندلی باید حل میشده ولی با دونستن اطلاعات چرخه گیاهی از سال یازدهم شون
> ژنتیک جمعیت نظام قدیم تقریبا حذف شده ... فقط یه سری مطالب کلی و مفاهیم (جهش و رانش و شارش و.. بعلاوه امیزش همسان پسندانه و... )  با فصل تکامل نظام قدیم ادغام شده و سال دوازدهم میخونند بچه ها ...
> یه سری اطلاعات که قدیم در فصل 5 سوم میخوندیم ( ساختار dna و ..) و پیش نیاز پروتئین سازی بود ، بچه های جدید در درس 1 دوازدهم قبل از پروتئین سازی میخونند ... 
> 
> در کل ژنتیک شون در ژنتیک سلولی مولکولی خلاصه میشه که سال یازدهم و دوازدهم میخونند ...


سپاس فراوان  از توضیحات کامل :Y (694):

----------


## Akhm

ممنون از تاپیک خوبتان

----------

